# Pics of my fly river turtle



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I got this girl a few months back. She was underweight and had shell rot. Now she is all fixed up and doubled in size so I thought it's time for some pics.








































I like this shot, it shows her tongue a bit, if you look she is going for an algae wafer that's behind the cuddle bone.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good buddy good to see her in full health!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I also like the last pic. Shows the tongue haha very cute too


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

very envious. envious you got a turtle! TMNT


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very cute!!! how do u know she is F, i have 1 about 5" , but i dont know M/f....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> very cute!!! how do u know she is F, i have 1 about 5" , but i dont know M/f....


Not sure. The vet told me it was female but I forgot what she told me makes them male/female.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool turtle Snow....
i would get one of them but i don't have the space for it.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

What else do you feed it? I just recently got mine and It's currently eating shrimp right now. I'm trying to switch him to massivores but I haven't seen him eat one yet.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Not sure. The vet told me it was female but I forgot what she told me makes them male/female.


Sexing Fly River Turtles is all about the tail. The male has a broader longer tail and the female shorter. This is the simplified way to determine sex of a FRT.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Sexing Fly River Turtles is all about the tail. The male has a broader longer tail and the female shorter. This is the simplified way to determine sex of a FRT.


ahhh so it's almost the same as sexing my RES.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> What else do you feed it? I just recently got mine and It's currently eating shrimp right now. I'm trying to switch him to massivores but I haven't seen him eat one yet.


You need to feed your turtle both meat AND veggies to keep it in good heath. Forget massivores and work on the veggies.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Sexing Fly River Turtles is all about the tail. The male has a broader longer tail and the female shorter. This is the simplified way to determine sex of a FRT.


thk, let me see my FRT tail..


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww she's a cute one! Glad you were able to get her in good health.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

shes adorable and looks quite content


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

damn looking good buddy [email protected]!


----------

